# Inbound California Air 4hp Compressor W/drier



## coolidge (Nov 6, 2015)

The Rolair got on my last nerve so I'm correcting that mistake. Inbound this 4HP California Air compressor with drier. Oil-free and 75 decibels that's a 20 decibel reduction vs the Rolair.


----------



## skipmeister (Nov 6, 2015)

The quieter the better!!!


----------



## Tony Wells (Nov 6, 2015)

Nice looking unit. Willing to share the cost factor?


----------



## coolidge (Nov 6, 2015)

I paid $2,040 with free shipping from CCI out of Arizona, one of California Air's major retailers. Adding the drier adds a boatload to the price, without the drier this model is $1,200.

Pricing is all over the place you have to shop around. Home Depot wanted $2,700 for this model which is insane yet Home Depot is actually less than CCI on other models. Woodcraft also sells some models but not this one.

I also looked at rotary screw compressors in the $4,000 5hp range. They are made in China and I found too many complaints. A quality unit is more like $7k to $9k way out of my price range.


----------



## chips&more (Nov 6, 2015)

That’s one sexy lookin air compressor!


----------



## coolidge (Nov 6, 2015)

I forgot to mention this model will push 10.6 cfm at 90psi vs the Rolair is about 7 cfm.


----------



## David VanNorman (Nov 6, 2015)

I think that is a lot of money to get the job done. Are the units staged? As you use more air does  another unit come online?


----------



## coolidge (Nov 6, 2015)

Not really, you have to consider duty cycle of the compressor vs intended use. I'm not running some nail guns, the Accu-Lube system flat eats air over extended periods of time. The 7cfm Rolair could not keep up at 80 psi, I could have dialed back the air volume and pressure but I'm pretty sure the Rolair was going to run into duty cycle issues, just one cycle and it was quite HOT. California Air does not advertise a duty cycle due to the number of variables in this question. But they told me I could figure a 2 hour continuous duty cycle at reasonable pressure, say 60 psi. They have someone running one at zero psi and it will run basically forever 24/7 without having to stop and cool down. So pressure is a factor in duty cycle, the higher the pressure the more heat the shorter the duty cycle.


----------



## David VanNorman (Nov 7, 2015)

Any compressor will get hot your compressing air .


----------



## coolidge (Nov 7, 2015)

Let me define HOT as so hot it stinks up the whole garage and house and trips breakers.


----------



## maker of things (Nov 8, 2015)

Hope yours works as well as mine.  I got the little 1/2 hp, but dang is it quiet.


----------



## Eddyde (Nov 8, 2015)

Just curious as to why you need such an elaborate air dryer? Seems like an expensive option for a shop compressor.


----------



## coolidge (Nov 8, 2015)

Eddyde said:


> Just curious as to why you need such an elaborate air dryer? Seems like an expensive option for a shop compressor.



I have a new air powered Accu-Lube MQL system, when I fired it up for the first time I saw an alarming amount of water condensation forming and don't want to blast water droplets out onto my mill and lathe. Here in the Pacific NW we live in a rain forest its very wet for months on end.


----------



## coolidge (Nov 8, 2015)

maker of things said:


> Hope yours works as well as mine.  I got the little 1/2 hp, but dang is it quiet.



This unit won't be near as quiet as yours but if they are accurate when they say 75 decibels it will be much quieter than the 95 decibel Rolair. A 10 decibel increase is perceived to be about twice as loud to human ears. Hopefully it won't be any louder than the mill or lathe.


----------



## maker of things (Nov 8, 2015)

At least it is probably quieter than the fan on your tig welder.


----------



## coolidge (Nov 8, 2015)

The TIG is pretty quiet I love that thing. That Lincoln 210MP was loud as hell.


----------



## mksj (Nov 8, 2015)

Very nice unit and at the 75 decibels, the difference in noise will be greatly appreciated. Your unit also flows 14 CFM at 40 PSI, which is a lot of air for this size unit. One of these days if I need more air, I might replace my noisy Dewalt compressor with a California Air, but also considering the Quincy QT-54 which surprisingly they also rate at 75dB noise level. Probably one of the quietest 2 stage compressors out there.


----------



## tmarks11 (Nov 9, 2015)

Nice.  Not as expensive as I would have guessed. How big is the air tank?

Is the air dryer a desicant type dryer, or is it a refrigerated air dryer?


----------



## coolidge (Nov 9, 2015)

20 gallons


----------



## tertiaryjim (Nov 10, 2015)

Quiet is always nice!!!! And its a good lookin unit.
Having lived in the South East, I know what a problem moister is.
Many people divert the air from the compressor through a series of vertical pipes mounted on the  wall to cool and condense before it enters the tank.
With that unit it might be overkill but on those really wet days could be usefull.


----------



## coolidge (Nov 10, 2015)

California Air was telling me they have received units back for repair that had 2 gallons of water inside them. We don't get the oppressive SE type humidity, I have been in that its bad.


----------



## coolidge (Nov 17, 2015)

The compressor finally arrived this afternoon. I installed the feet and mufflers and plugged it into my lathe 220vac outlet for a quick test just now. 81 decibels standing right in front of the unit, 75 decibels about 20 feet away as advertised. I think they advertise the decibel rating at 9 meters away. The noise is not harsh, I'm not sure I would say it was soothing but almost. Sounds a bit like a back massager I don't think it will annoy me running. A very nice noise reduction from the 95 decibel Rolair.

So now I need to find a permanent home for it and run some power. Edit: Interesting, I see the tank looks like its flat white paint its actually high gloss.


----------



## brav65 (Nov 17, 2015)

Coolidge I am very envious as usual of you exceptionally good taste in tools... I may have to joint tmarks in outright jealousy... Congratulations on the new addition!  If you need a 50 year old son, please put me on the list!


----------



## Doubleeboy (Nov 18, 2015)

The man sure is getting some fine tools.... that compressor looks mighty fine indeed.

cheers
michael


----------



## coolidge (Nov 18, 2015)

Thanks guys. It seems like every time I try to save money on tools/machines I get burned so I'm trying to buy higher quality without getting ridiculous.


----------

